# tengo más tiempo y desayuno además una tostada con mantequilla



## lapot

!Hola! Necesito ayuda con esta frase. Quiero decir lo siguiente:

"Desayuno un vaso de leche y un plátano de lunes a viernes, pero el fin de semana tengo más tiempo y desayuno además una tostada con mantequilla.

Mi intento:
Ich früstücke ein Glas Milch und eine Banane von Montag bis Fritag, aber habe ich am Wochenende mehr Freizeit und ich früstücke noch Buttertoast.

Seguro que hay partes mal, por eso os pido vuestra ayuda. En especial en como decir lo de 'además' y donde ponerlo.

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## GGa

Intento unas correcciones (pero no sé si es mejor en realidad):
Ich früstücke ein Glas Milch und eine Banane von Montag bis Fritag, aber am Wochenende habe ich mehr Freizeit und ich früstücke auch ein  Buttertoast.

Also ist es vielleicht besser (?):
Von Montag bis Fritag früstücke ich ein Glas Milch und eine Banane, aber  am Wochenende habe ich mehr Freizeit und ich früstücke auch ein   Buttertoast.


----------



## Captain Lars

_Von Montag bis Freitag nehme ich ein Glas Milch und eine Banane zum Frühstück; aber am Wochenende habe ich mehr Zeit, dann esse ich auch noch ein Toast mit Butter.

_- es aconsejable poner _von Montag bis Freitag _al comienzo de la frase
- _frühstücken _es intransitivo en mi opinión, salvo en las más coloquiales circunstancias
- _Freizeit_ no es lo mismo que _freie Zeit_
- _Buttertoast_ no es lo mismo que _Toast mit Butter_


----------



## lapot

¡Muchas gracias a ambos por la ayuda!

Ahora me surge una duda. ¿Entonces cuál es la diferencia entre '_Buttertoast_' y '_Toast mit Butter_'?
Pensaba que ambas palabras eran esto --> http://i.imgur.com/QS2Z4.jpg


----------



## Alemanita

'Buttertoast' es un pan de molde para tostar que ha sido elaborado con manteca (mantequilla en España) y Toast mit Butter es una rebanada de pan tostado untado con manteca.

< ... >


----------



## lapot

!Muchas gracias Alemanita! Pensaba que podía ser eso, pero no estaba para nada seguro.

< ... >
¡Gracias a todos de nuevo!


----------



## nievedemango

- es aconsejable poner [I said:
			
		

> v_on _Montag bis Freitag [/I]al comienzo de la frase
> - _frühstücken _es *intransitivo* en mi opinión, salvo en las más coloquiales circunstancias
> - *Freizeit *_no es lo mismo que_* freie Zeit
> - Buttertoast *_no es lo mismo que_* Toast mit Butter*



  _frühstücken_ *es* intransitivo.

Pues, yo diría:
Von Montag bis Fr*ei*tag *trinke ich* ein Glas Milch zum Frühstück und *esse* eine Banane *dazu*. 
oder:  Von Montag bis Freitag *trinke ich* zum Frühstück ein Glas Milch und *esse* eine Banane *dazu.*
Aber am Wochenende habe ich mehr Zeit, dann esse ich *noch zusätzlich ein Toastbrot mit Butter.*


----------



## lapot

Muchas gracias por tu colaboración nievedemango. 

Me habeis ayudado mucho. ¡Un saludo!


----------

